# questions about tvs's types and makes.



## Dmm (Sep 24, 2021)

hello everyone,

would a P6KE36CA tvs work in the place of a 1.5KE36CA/1v5KE36CA?

from the looks of it the p6Ke can do 600 watts, where as the 1.5Ke can do 1500 watts.

one is quite cheap the other not so much.

would this still work for Pw transformers or would they just go up in smoke?

Thank you for your time.



https://www.littelfuse.com/~/media/electronics/datasheets/tvs_diodes/littelfuse_tvs_diode_p6ke_datasheet.pdf.pdf




https://www.alliedelec.com/m/d/d1c94aa1d3fe65097479ae9248b7a3bd.pdf


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

They are totally different parts with different ratings. So, the answer is no, they are not compatible. The 1.5KE36CA is the correct part to use for the voltages we see with model trains.

*1.5KE36CA *









*P6KE36CA*


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Thank you John.


----------



## Dmm (Sep 24, 2021)

1.5KE36CA 30.80 34.20 37.80 1 49.9 30.5
P6KE36CA 30.80 34.20 37.80 1 49.9 12.2 

one is a 30 amp(1.5k) the other(p6) is a 12 amp


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The big difference is the max clamping voltage! 49.9V vs 353V! Obviously, the different power rating is a factor as well.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The whole purpose is to protect electronic boards? At over 50 bucks each.
Reminds me of an astronaut quote before takeoff. I am doing this with vendors who had the lowest quote.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

T-Man said:


> The whole purpose is to protect electronic boards? At over 50 bucks each.
> Reminds me of an astronaut quote before takeoff. I am doing this with vendors who had the lowest quote.


Not sure what you're talking about here. A brand name TVS is less than a dollar, not $50. 1500W 33.3V TVS at Digikey


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The TVS is cheaper than the expensive boards in the engine. 
Sometimes I have to wonder too. ( What I am talking about)


----------



## Dmm (Sep 24, 2021)

no idea where you are getting the numbers you have GRJ.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I think somehow I searched on the wrong number. In any case, the large power difference would have me picking the one I specified.

1500W 33.3V TVS at Digikey, sixty cents each in quantity ten doesn't seem to be that expensive to me. 









600W P6KE36CA at Digikey, only a few cents cheaper at Digikey, 55 cents each in quantity ten. For the tiny price difference, I'd clearly go for the better power rating.


----------



## Dmm (Sep 24, 2021)

I see, I can get 50 1.5KE39CA for about ten bucks or .20 cents each.
or 100 *P6KE39CA* for 5 bucks or .05 each.
All after tax and shipping.

I Wounder If they would Still Work.

thank you for your time.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

They obviously would work, but I'm thinking penny wise, pound foolish here. Why compromise the protection for a few pennies? However, it's your equipment...


----------



## Dmm (Sep 24, 2021)

Thank you.


----------

